# buserelin in warm car



## samsa (Aug 20, 2010)

Hi ,

I stupidly left my buserelin in my car for a few hours today. I hadn't realised it would get so warm inside, but when I got back in, it felt really warm. Do you think I have damaged it? I have e-mailed my clinic but am panicking a bit. Suppose it would be safer to buy some new? 

How silly - i could kick myself!


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Buserelin can be stored at room temperature and is stable up to 25C. Do you know what the temperature was in the car? Was it in direct sunshine for a number of hours? Without knowing the exact temperature it isn't possible to say for sure that it will be ok. I'd be surprised if it got above 25C in mid April though


----------



## samsa (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes it suddenly got really sunny. Its hard to know if it would have been above 25. I think Imsy just get more just in case. I take it storing it above 25 even for a shirt amount of time cd make it less effective? X


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

The issue is that the company haven't tested it when stored above 25C. It could be perfectly fine but without the data to proove this then it isn't possible to say for sure   

For peace of mind it is probably best to get a fresh supply if you are able to.


----------

